# How Much Plowing is Done With an ATV



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Just had the Big storm come through SW WI and spent from 4pm to 8pm on my Quad doing snow removal. 10" give or take with blowing and drifting. 

I was pretty happy as even a 2" snow fall it takes me 1 hour to cover my 3 drive's and sidewalks. that I due.

So How long on average are you using your ATV per Storm?

sublime out.


----------



## smoore45 (Oct 27, 2007)

If I take an average of my time sheet...It looks like I am using it about 6 hours per storm. However, I have used it for 2 hours some events and 10 for others... Some of that is transport time from one location to the next.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I spent about 18hrs on our atv within the last week plowing snow. Thats just for 2 driveways.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

i will probably get flamed for this but i am starting to consider ATVS as toys and granted they are fun to plow with there not as productive as a snowblower just for the fact that the snowblower can get right up close to stuff and you dont have to go back and cleanup like you do with an atv. and when you get a deep heavy wet snow good luck trying to push it with an atv i usually just get pissed off and shovel or use the snowblower.


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

ABES;510616 said:


> i will probably get flamed for this but i am starting to consider ATVS as toys and granted they are fun to plow with there not as productive as a snowblower just for the fact that the snowblower can get right up close to stuff and you dont have to go back and cleanup like you do with an atv. and when you get a deep heavy wet snow good luck trying to push it with an atv i usually just get pissed off and shovel or use the snowblower.


Funny how people always say something about wet snow..

Never once in the past 5 years have I had problems pushing snow. From wet heavy snow to 10inches of snow.

It just depends on what you are using the plow for.. I use mine for sidewalks. I guarantee that you will not be more productive with a snowplower than I am with my plow. Specially the amount of sidewalks I do.

Now when it comes to parking lots (small ones) that are wide.. it gets hard sometimes to plow with my quad.


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

RLTimbs;510780 said:


> Funny how people always say something about wet snow..
> 
> Never once in the past 5 years have I had problems pushing snow. From wet heavy snow to 10inches of snow.
> 
> ...


Im agreeing with you and im not goin to say a word about anything else. Just gotta love a V-blade...
Matt


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Elwer;510788 said:


> Im agreeing with you and im not goin to say a word about anything else. Just gotta love a V-blade...
> Matt


You pushed snow with it yet?


----------



## Elwer (Nov 11, 2006)

just a little bit, my bro used it more than me. it is great, ive been told it is just a minature boss v blade....i have an order list, and it seems to keep growing!!!payup
Matt


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

Elwer;510813 said:


> just a little bit, my bro used it more than me. it is great, ive been told it is just a minature boss v blade....i have an order list, and it seems to keep growing!!!payup
> Matt


I wish we lived closer to each other. Because both me and my cousin want to make this. I just told him about it today and he was pretty impressed from what I said. Just think he hasn't even seen the pics yet! lol


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

We just got 12" of snow here and I cleaned 7 places (including my own) in 5 hrs. That includes driving time, around 35 miles, loading and unloading. They range in size from 10'x30' to 10'x1/3 mile long and 1 big parking area. Did it with an 2005 Arctic Cat 500 auto with a 60" Moose plow.


----------



## g.moore (Oct 10, 2006)

Out for 45 min this morning clearing the 4" of new snow and 12" drifts on our 1/4 miles of road. Out again at 11 to clear the 12" drifts, out again at 1 to clear the 12" drifts and yet again at 3 to clear the 12" drifts all trips averaging 45 min to do the 1/4 mile of road and our driveway. I actually use the Cat more than the Ram, trucks plowed about 12 times this winter, Cat's been out 30+ times. Since our roads are only 15' wide I wouldn't give up the quad for anything.


----------



## dunlaps lawncare (Sep 5, 2007)

where looking to get other snow blower or atv witch is beter for the heavy wet snow


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

MD Lawn Care;517038 said:


> where looking to get other snow blower or atv witch is beter for the heavy wet snow


I have found that my ATV will do a decent job with wet heavy snow...i've been using a snowblower for anything over 10" though...I have a nice snowblower though....

I use my ATV on 12 driveways and haven't had any problems with it yet though....the snowblower I use on paths up to the house or yard....Some of those drives are gravel too...


----------

